# 6.2 Gallon



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Sounds nice. Any pics?


----------



## Maddie (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's a link. I'm not super knowledgeable about uploading, and my photography isn't the best, but for a cell pic it's not too bad. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=92170&title=pTrackerc.jpg


----------



## Maddie (Dec 30, 2013)

Update: 
LFS visit today! I was surprised but very happy to find C. habrosus. The only species of pygmy commonly carried here is C. pygmaeus, so I bypassed them today. The habrosus were as inexpensive as the pygmies at $3, so I got half a dozen... and five cherry shrimp. 
They all seem happy in the tank, despite the lack of light (which will unfortunately have to wait until the 9th of December. 
I'm thinking a group of pygmaeus to finish up the tank. Probably half a dozen. I wish the tank was big enough for a group of all three species. Maybe I can upgrade.... Not. My mom has already vetoes a larger tank, and a saltwater (Fluval EVO). We shall see though. Dad really likes the SW so he may take up for me. I tried to get him to go halvsies, but no dice.


----------



## Maddie (Dec 30, 2013)

Update: Shrimp had to be removed. Not really sure why, but they started keeling over. So, they were moved to my mom's Spec V and left there. Only one has survived. 
The java moss and anubias are both growing like crazy. I had a stock light from my 56 gallon left, so even though it's about a foot too long, it'll have to last until I can get a new light. With Repticon coming up and getting bit by the reef bug, we shall see how long it'll take. I'm thinking a Finnex light of some sort. 
I want to get some Downoi when I get my stronger light. I love the look of it.


----------



## Maddie (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll be taking pictures soon, but the moss has gone nuts and covered all the driftwood like I was hoping! One of the cories has disappeared, but that's all that's new. The other five are happily alone in the tank, which has very minimal maintenance besides daily feeding and top offs as needed.


----------



## evoss87 (Aug 1, 2016)

i know this is a slightly older thread but.... what did you use the the bend in the return? im looking to mod the return on my 6.2 pro.


----------

